# Trekking in the High Uintas (lots of pics)



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Beauuuuutiful....and nice cuttthroat.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

OUTSTANDING. Love that pic of those fish in that clear water. Nothing like dropping a dry fly on top of those clear lakes and watching them go nut bags for your dry. Thanks so much for sharing that experience.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Great looking pics, you got me jonesin to get back up there again soon!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Great photos! That's what I need, a pack dog to carry all my gear.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Nueces said:


> Great photos! That's what I need, a pack dog to carry all my gear.


Thanks. The dog pretty much just carries her own food and gear but at least I don't have to!


----------



## Wild One (Nov 3, 2007)

Definitely looks like an awesome trip.

Great pic of the clouds over the cliff and I agree...NICE cutt.


----------



## rukus (Apr 11, 2008)

Well that made me really excited for my trip in 2 weeks!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I just gotta ask. 

I know I've been to several of the places in your pictorial.

Looks like Cuberant Basin to me.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Man that dog brings back good memeories. Mine is still around but she won't be making anymore pack trips with me. Just a good lake swim now. You're gonna that one when the time comes.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Man that dog brings back good memeories. Mine is still around but she won't be making anymore pack trips with me. Just a good lake swim now. You're gonna that one when the time comes.


I've only had her for a little over a year but I'm already dreading the day she's gone. She does it all. Hunting, fishing, backpacking or just being my best friend.

Thanks for the comments everyone!


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I just gotta ask.
> 
> I know I've been to several of the places in your pictorial.
> 
> Looks like Cuberant Basin to me.


Nope. But good guess!


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice report Ryan!


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

There's nothing like cooking up high mountain trout while backpackin' //dog// --\O


----------

